
While Nestle extracts millions of liters, residents lack drinking water - anigbrowl
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2018/oct/04/ontario-six-nations-nestle-running-water
======
m463
I heard arguments like this about the nestle plant in California during the
drought.

The headlines were similar, about the "millions of gallons" of water used by
the bottling plant while people were affected by the drought.

I think it is a failure of mathematical reasoning. The water the plants use is
of direct benefit to people, is compartively small in volume and is completely
dwarfed by all other uses of water. Think plant irrigation, such as farming
and golf courses.

To highlight the idea in a similar vein:

[https://www.theonion.com/geologists-we-may-be-slowly-
running...](https://www.theonion.com/geologists-we-may-be-slowly-running-out-
of-rocks-1819571484)

~~~
sorokod
The article is not about water scarcity, it is about ownership, infrastructure
and access.

~~~
Arbalest
Agreed. There is no water scarcity if we spend the energy required to recycle
it from other sources (I include desal in this). What this means is, where do
our priorities lie?

